# poważny problem z rozsypaną macierzą.

## globalbus

sytuacja wygląda tak, mam (a raczej miałem) /usr na raid 0 i / oraz /boot na raid 1. Mieszany raid, 2 takie same dyski samsung 1TB. Po jednym reboocie ni z tego ni z owego wszystko się spieprzyło.

Obecnie startuje z jednego dysku dla root, próba zamontowania /usr to kilometry błędów fsck, przeformatowanie tej partycji nic nie daje, po resecie sypie fsck błędami, tylko innymi.

Pytanie, w czym rzecz? Dyski pod windowsem wydają się działać normalnie (zapisu nie stosuję, bo dane na / są istotne). Walnięty kontroler? Walnięty dysk?

----------

## SlashBeast

Wiecej informacji, jakies logi, jaki raid (mdraid, fake bios raid, hardware raid?), dmesg itp.

----------

## globalbus

Raid - mdadm software raid. Dzisiaj zapis dziala normalnie, jakby nigdy nic, raid 1 sie zsynchronizowal, a raid 0 wymaga odbudowy. Sytuacja conajmniej dziwna.

Pytanie dodatkowe, jak skonstruowac dobrze polecenie dla emerge, zeby odbudowal /usr ? Obecnie wrzucilem pliki ze stage3 na /usr, sciagnalem gentoo-sources i wstawilem tam config jadra.

Logi szly z dymem, bo tmp tez siedzial na tym raid 0  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Praktycznie wszystko ma 'cos' w /usr. Nawet kompilator tam masz. Jezeli ze stage3 /usr jako-tako dziala, np. kompilator dziala, proponowal bym emerge -e @system a potem world.

----------

